# Dinge, wo man sich dauernd verspricht ... xD



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2011)

Hiho,

wo versprecht ihr euch (dauernd), sodass etwas Lustiges rauskommt?

Ich habe heute mal probiert, "auf Stangenwaffen würfeln" zu sagen und es kam dabei dauernd "Stangenwaffeln" raus (unbeabsichtigt -.-) XD

Verdammt, das passiert mir immer noch! ARGH! xD

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Saji (8. Dezember 2011)

*Dinge, bei denen man sich dauernd verspricht

Es ist jetzt kein Versprecher, aber ich sage immer Schankedön statt Dankeschön. Oder auch Schittebön statt Bitteschön.


----------



## tonygt (8. Dezember 2011)

Zu schreiben wie man Dinge falsch ausspricht könnte etwas problematisch werden 
Vor allem wenn man nicht genau weiß wie jemand anderes etwas betont


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> *Dinge, bei denen man sich dauernd verspricht
> 
> Es ist jetzt kein Versprecher, aber ich sage immer Schankedön statt Dankeschön. Oder auch Schittebön statt Bitteschön.



Passiert mir auch gelegentlich. Hat wohl entweder etwas mit mangelnder Konzentration zu tun oder mit ersten Hinweisen auf beginnendes Parkinson. Ich hoffe auf ersteres.


----------



## iShock (8. Dezember 2011)

naja ich versprech mich in letzter zeit gedanklich relativ viel

vermische immer englisch mit deutsch und raus kommt dann meist irgendwas raus was grammatikalisch gar nicht hinhaut :S


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich Deutsch spreche und dann plötzlich ins Englische wechsel hört sich das an wie jemand der nie Englisch gelernt hat und es das erste mal versucht.
Das hört dann auch erst nach dem 2 Satz auf.

Blöde Gewohnheiten...

Ps: Es heißt "Dinge bei dennen ihr euch dauernd versprecht" Ich hasse dieses "... wo man sich ...".
Versprechen ist keine Ortsangabe.


----------



## Littletall (9. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ich krieg oft die Worte nicht richtig heraus. Da hab ich mal wieder zu schnell gesprochen, bevor mein Gehirn denken konnte.

Aber was mir viel zu oft passiert. Ich sag was und mir entfällt das deutsche Wort! Das wird dann so ein Deutsch-Englisch-Mixmax-Satz. Und das schlimmste, mein Freund versteht alles davon! Sind wir alle schon so englisch geworden?


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> *Dinge, bei denen man sich dauernd verspricht
> 
> Es ist jetzt kein Versprecher, aber ich sage immer Schankedön statt Dankeschön. Oder auch Schittebön statt Bitteschön.



Statt Entschuldigung geht auch Schullijung. Teste das einfach an ner Bushaltestelle^^ Schullijung? Wieviel Uhr haben wir?


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich Wört mische und es merke und es von vorne sagen will. z.B. "nünt (schweizerdeutsch für nichts )" und "nix". Da kommt meistens nünxt raus. Und dann noch versuchen zu ändern. "nüi nüni nix!"

Ich habe doch einfach einen Knoten in der Zunge >.>


----------



## Lakor (9. Dezember 2011)

Lustig ist es nur für die anderen.

Obwohl ich denke, dass ich der deutschen Sprache ziemlich mächtig bin, habe ich bei gewissen Wörtern gerne mal Aussetzer. Da habe ich so 2 besondere Lieblinge, welche mir immer wieder Knoten in die Zunge machen:

Plakat=Paklat. Das geht noch, nach 2 3 mal korrigieren, kann ich es dann auch richtig sagen.

Mein absoluter Liebling ist aber Regiesseur. Da kommt gerne mal alles möglich bei rum, aber nicht das, was ich sagen will. Da müssen mir Leute bei helfen, damit ich auf die richtige Reihenfolge der Silben komme.

Und nein, sonst bin ich aus logopädischer Sicht vollkommen normal, es ist nur der Ressiguer auf der Paklatwand welcher mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Dezember 2011)

ddt statt dtd :S sonst funktioniert mein kopf wunderbar


----------



## orkman (10. Dezember 2011)

mein französisch was ich fliessend kann ... wenn ich muede bin brauch ich manchmal sehr lange um ein wort zu finden oder sonst was ... und dann verdreh ich woerter auch gerne


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich in deutschen Sätzen Anglizismen verwende, dann spreche ich das nach dem Anglizismus folgende Wort Englisch betont aus. Hört sich manchmal ziemlich bescheuert an, ist ne blöde Angewohnheit.


----------

